# Copake catalog is up



## ivrjhnsn (May 21, 2021)

Don't see an update for it yet.  So here it is.








						29th Annual Bicycle Auction | Copake Auction Inc.
					

Buy At Auction. Colnago Men's Bicycle, Rare 1889 Psycho Safety Tandem, Vintage Columbia Banner, 19th c. Boneshaker, Masi Men's Bicycle, Cyclometer, Viner Men's Bicycle, Safety Bicycle Inkwell, 1892 Columbia Bicycle Poster, 1911 Iver Johnson Truss Frame Bicycle, C. 1890's Clipper High Wheel...




					copakeauction.hibid.com


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2021)

Yeah!
There’s definitely some gems in there.
It looks like a little something for everybody.
Thanks, for posting!


----------



## bikebozo (May 23, 2021)

Shipping, will take awhile


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> It looks like a little something for everybody.



Pics for us balloon tire enthusiasts:
















Great pictures; Wow!
1938 Columbia estimated $500 to $600 will surely sell for more.
1939 Hawthorne Zep :eek::eek: estimated $3500 to $4000






























Way too many pics to drag in here; but WOW!





















there's a ton of quality pictures.
Happy Bidding!


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 3, 2021)

Why are their estimates so low. Those bikes will sell for 3 times what they say.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2021)

kirk thomas said:


> Why are their estimates so low. Those bikes will sell for 3 times what they say.



I never pay attention to those estimates. I think they just need to put something in the catalog so instead of researching they just throw a number in there. My personal feeling is that if you need an estimate to guide you then you probably shouldn't be bidding. There is one bike in that bunch that surely is suspect and I hope people bidding on it know what the heck they are looking at and ask the right questions. V/r Shawn


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 3, 2021)

I agree 100%


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I never pay attention to those estimates. I think they just need to put something in the catalog so instead of researching they just throw a number in there. My personal feeling is that if you need an estimate to guide you then you probably shouldn't be bidding. There is one bike in that bunch that surely is suspect and I hope people bidding on it know what the heck they are looking at and ask the right questions. V/r Shawn




The description doesn't mention anything out of the ordinary. 

C. 1937 Dayton Huffman "Super Streamliner" balloon tire Airflow bicycle. Featuring twin Delta Silver Ray Lead lamps, 3 rib long horn tank, Mesinger B Deluxe saddle, Persons tear drop pedals, Davis Deluxe White Wall tires, putter goose neck, Delta rear light and Persons tombstone reflector, serial number H9945. Restored, minor imperfections.

So I am asking, what question is the right question and who do I ask?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## 100bikes (Jun 3, 2021)

I sent Seth a message about bidding and how the 4 various bidding platforms will interface. 
Here is the reply(formatted to be a bit easier to read

Our *Hibid/Copake Auction platform *are sealed absentee bids that aren’t available to the public'
they get executed during the auction by the auctioneer (also only for absentee not live real time bidding);

*Liveauctioneers* and* Invaluable* show current high competitive bid (no maximum bids only current high);
*They are also the only platforms one can bid in “real time” online;*

We also offer *phone bidding,* you can also simply leave absentee bids over the phone with our staff;

All the bids are competitive and hard to tell where things start as there are so many ways that sometimes things 
open high on one site and get pushed by phone, absentee etc.

Hope this explains things! Seth


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2021)

Looks like tings are heating up early on some of the lots. By the time it gets to live bidding some of these may already be topped out which may speed the auction along quicker than normal. The 8 1/2 hour time difference will make it a really late night for me! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 10, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> The description doesn't mention anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> C. 1937 Dayton Huffman "Super Streamliner" balloon tire Airflow bicycle. Featuring twin Delta Silver Ray Lead lamps, 3 rib long horn tank, Mesinger B Deluxe saddle, Persons tear drop pedals, Davis Deluxe White Wall tires, putter goose neck, Delta rear light and Persons tombstone reflector, serial number H9945. Restored, minor imperfections.
> 
> ...



You should ask for the serial number.  If there is a "H" before the number alarm bells should go off.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You should ask for the serial number.  If there is a "H" before the number alarm bells should go off.



Actually they did post the serial and you are exactly right Brant. Besides the fact that this "restoration" has so much wrong for a Dayton badged bike I don't even know where to start. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 10, 2021)

How do you see the action that is heating up? I only see estimates.


Freqman1 said:


> Looks like tings are heating up early on some of the lots. By the time it gets to live bidding some of these may already be topped out which may speed the auction along quicker than normal. The 8 1/2 hour time difference will make it a really late night for me! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> How do you see the action that is heating up? I only see estimates.



See post #9-go to Liveauctioneer tab on the Copake page to see the current high bid.


----------

